# Debian Partition verschlüsseln



## jimb0p (18. Februar 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

wie verschlüssele ich am besten eine Partition? Ich habe mir VeraCrypt angeschaut allerdings befinden sich auf meiner Platte schon Daten und ich habe nur die Möglichkeit die Platte neu zu formatieren vorab und dann zu verschlüsseln. Unter Windows meine ich war es möglich eine bereits gefüllte Platte nachträglich komplett zu verschlüsseln. Liegt es am Dateisystem? 

Gruß!


----------



## Zvoni (19. Februar 2019)

So wie ich es verstanden habe, liegt es daran, dass so ziemlich alle Verschlüsselungsprogramme erstmal die gesamte Partition mit "randoms" überschreiben (und somit alle Daten löschen).

Es scheint aber dennoch etwas zu geben.
Keine Gewähr!
Genau durchlesen.
LUKS In-Place Conversion Tool


----------



## Technipion (19. Februar 2019)

jimb0p hat gesagt.:


> allerdings befinden sich auf meiner Platte schon Daten und ich habe nur die Möglichkeit die Platte neu zu formatieren vorab und dann zu verschlüsseln


Aber im Prinzip wäre das ja nicht schwierig umzusetzen. Du könntest doch einfach deine Daten auf eine unverschlüsselte Partition verschieben (oder z.B. auf eine USB-Platte kopieren oder ähnliches), die Partition durch eine verschlüsselte ersetzen und die Daten wieder zurückspielen.

Oder gibt es einen guten Grund für eine "in-place" Verschlüsselung?

Gruß Technipion


----------

